# Furminator?



## iJessie (Sep 10, 2013)

I bought a furminator about 2 weeks ago ? I use it 2-3 times a week, along with a rake comb to get to the under coat.. with this grooming I have noticed a difference but.. he is still shedding ALOT.. I was just wondering if anyone has any tips or tricks.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

I think they will always shed. :/ at least your dog lets you use a furminator! LOL Sabo goes to the groomer. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shugarhey (Jul 29, 2013)

iJessie said:


> I bought a furminator about 2 weeks ago ? I use it 2-3 times a week, along with a rake comb to get to the under coat.. with this grooming I have noticed a difference but.. he is still shedding ALOT.. I was just wondering if anyone has any tips or tricks.


I've ordered that too but haven't used it much since he doesn't shed yet...still a puppy.. I also bought the shampoo and spray that goes along with it. Have u tried any other products?
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## _Zero_ (Sep 1, 2013)

Hm, that's a tough one. Mine doesn't shed too much and we really only break out the furminator when he blows his winter coat out in the spring. Excessive shedding *might* be related to diet/nutrition, though. I'm by no means an expert but diet changes might be able to help reduce some of the shedding. Depending on what you're feeding now, something with better/more quality sources of animal protein and fat could help a lot with the coat. Or something as simple as adding a bit of salmon oil or coconut to the food could make a difference.


----------



## jlhorowitz36 (Sep 2, 2013)

I agree with the last post. I would have rec good quality diet if not already on it. Omega 3 fatty acids. Sometimes parasites can cause unhealthy coat/shedding. One of the vets I work with recently went to a derm conference and i believe she said they are saying probiotics may also help provide a healthy coat. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I think the amount of shedding is related to the coat type as well. Pyrate would shed every day and I could use the Furminator to fill a bucket with fur and he would still be shedding the next day. Never could figure out how he didn't go bald. Raina does not shed much at all. I do not use the Furminator on her, just a comb for those long hairs around the head and a flat wire rake on her body. She does blow coat and there is plenty of shedding then but that is the only time. Pyrate had a fuzzy undercoat and I think most of his shedding came from that. Raina has longer hair and no real fuzzy undercoat.


----------



## AugustGSD (Mar 29, 2013)

I have one and use it when my dog starts to shed heavily, such as he is doing now. Its great for that undercoat, because that is mostly what is being shed on him right now. He is also just shy of a year, so I think its likely also so bad because that adult coat is coming in. Its a good grooming tool though.


----------



## AugustGSD (Mar 29, 2013)

iJessie said:


> I bought a furminator about 2 weeks ago ? I use it 2-3 times a week, along with a rake comb to get to the under coat.. with this grooming I have noticed a difference but.. he is still shedding ALOT.. I was just wondering if anyone has any tips or tricks.


You might try a bath. I shampooed my dog today actually because the shedding was so bad and it definately helped. Shampooing will get all those loose furs that are likely still getting left behind when you brush.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

they always shed a little to a lot. i don't like the furminator (for my dog).
it took out to much hair and by the roots. i stroked my dog with it a couple times and that was it. i use an undercoat comb and a pin brush.
i comb and brush him in all directions. i groom him 3 to 4 times a week.
i spot sweep the floors and i use the vacuum throughly.


----------



## iJessie (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank you for all the replies , but the thing is he can't be on a diet with alot of fat :/ vets orders .. Because he got blood work and some of his counts where high .. So is there anything besides fats that could help? I put olive oil in his food once a week, I give him a bath once a month, I furminate him 3 times a week and use a under coat rake looking brush ( don't know the name ) everyday... The fur never stops coming out.


----------



## Alessandra Todaro (Jan 23, 2013)

We give ours fish oil everyday and we had to change his diet in order to help with the shedding! We also brush him 2-3 times a week as well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sheryr11 (Sep 11, 2013)

The furminator tool can break the top coat of your gs if not used properly. . Your best bet is to use the furminator conditioner it has alot of omega acids along with aloe and a few other really good stuff for your dog's skin n coat. it needs to sit in there for 5 to 10 minutes with a really good rinse and dry. after that's done you need to use an under coat rake. This is used to remove the undercoat. . Not to break the top coat. . This is your best bet. . Anyone needs info let me know. . Dog groomer 10+ years with lots of furminator experience. good conditioner for a gs just not the right tool.. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

